# Horse pops his head up when I ask for the trot or canter



## Nocturva (Mar 23, 2013)

Everytime I transition him from a walk to a trot, as soon as I kick he pops his head up high and then lowers it..

My trainer keeps telling me its because Im pulling back on the reins when I ask for the transition.. And I am telling you in all honestly that I am not AT ALL doing that.. I honestly give him his whole head and a ton of slack and make sure and consciously aware not to pull or anything when I ask for a trot or canter I even bring my hands forward.. but he still does it.

So everytime my trainer watches me do it shes convinced Im pulling when I don't even have him on the bit at all when we transition.

Any thoughts as to why he does this?? He doesn't keep it up the whole time, just only when I ask for the transition, then when we get going he lowers it as normal.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

It might be tenseness in the back. Does the horse know how to relax, stretch and bring his back up when ridden? Has his saddle been fitted or, if it's been done long ago, has it been re-checked for fit?

Also, how relaxed are you with your seat, legs and back, when asking for transitions?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

As Saranda said plus it could also be his way of getting his legs coordinated and/or rebalancing himself for the transition (if that is the case, the more good practise and conditioning that he gets the more this would disappear); could be abruptness in using your aids (in that case when it comes to using aids, I think subtle is the way to go and it's better that one nugs or taps rather than kicks).


----------



## Nocturva (Mar 23, 2013)

His new saddle was just fitted last week with changeable gullet and he has been much happier in it.. I do agree with Chevaux that it is definitely a balance thing because it takes him a few strides to get into a canter or trot, he doesnt just go into it nicely lol. and even if i try to be subtle with aids he would rather walk fast than transition so I have to give him a good tight squeeze to go.

he's the type of horse thats content with walking very slowly lol


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Chiro. My Reiner started doing this, went from a lovely lope and jog pick up to flipping his head up on a draped rein. One Chiro visit and be returned to his old self.


----------

